# Training classes



## lily (May 16, 2011)

Took betsy to her first class last night,was told she has to have her first yearly boosters ,she's had puppy shots and she's only 7 months so I won't take her after she's 12 months as there is no way I'm giving her boosters,also the trainer told us to feed what we could afford and that even the cheapest grain filled kibble is good for dogs,use frontline for fleas and vet wormers for worms,bring cream cheese with me for treats and bread soaked in fat !,mmmmmm all the above I just don't do ,but I wil see what happens next week,she a good dog trainer but really can't agree with the feeding,treats and pesticides lol


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

It's too bad. She's in a position to educate, it's too bad she's giving out bad information..


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

lily said:


> Took betsy to her first class last night,was told she has to have her first yearly boosters ,she's had puppy shots and she's only 7 months so I won't take her after she's 12 months as there is no way I'm giving her boosters,also the trainer told us to feed what we could afford and that even the cheapest grain filled kibble is good for dogs,use frontline for fleas and vet wormers for worms,bring cream cheese with me for treats and bread soaked in fat !,mmmmmm all the above I just don't do ,but I wil see what happens next week,she a good dog trainer but really can't agree with the feeding,treats and pesticides lol


If this person is a good trainer, you might think about sticking it out, but simply use the treats YOU choose..

If she's NOT a good trainer, look elsewhere.


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

She's a very good trainer so I'm going to do the course with my own treats lol,and stop when betsy is due boosters unless the trainer excepts no boosters which I doubt,what I don't understand is why would my unboostered dog be a health threat to all the other bolstered dogs?


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

lily said:


> She's a very good trainer so I'm going to do the course with my own treats lol,and stop when betsy is due boosters unless the trainer excepts no boosters which I doubt,what I don't understand is why would my unboostered dog be a health threat to all the other bolstered dogs?



Lily, while I understand your position, I can tell you that any training organization I have ever used or been a member of has insisted on current immunizations for my dogs. Likewise if I want to board/doggy daycare them or send them away for training. 

In lieu of immunizations you may want to ask if a titers test is acceptable. 

However, their class, their rules. <shrug>


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

lily said:


> She's a very good trainer so I'm going to do the course with my own treats lol,and stop when betsy is due boosters unless the trainer excepts no boosters which I doubt,what I don't understand is why would my unboostered dog be a health threat to all the other bolstered dogs?


That's what confuses me too - if people are so confident in their vaccinations, why are they so worried if my dog is NOT vaccinated? Isn't it my problem if MY dog gets sick? If they think their vaccines work so well, then they shouldn't be concerned!


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

creek817 said:


> That's what confuses me too - if people are so confident in their vaccinations, why are they so worried if my dog is NOT vaccinated? Isn't it my problem if MY dog gets sick? If they think their vaccines work so well, then they shouldn't be concerned!


"Herd Immunity" only works if MOST of the "herd" has the antibodies required to fight off the illness. And unless you test each and every participant in the program, how would you know? It's simpler to require that the owners show proof of vaccination. 

Meanwhile, as I said in my previous post, if you want to participate in these programs, you have to abide by the rules they set up. If you don't want to, then don't join.


----------

